# 866-323-7538



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I answered the phone when the machine said it was google, press 1. Sure why not. The person said his name was "Jamie" and was from Google. I asked him 3 times, yes he said he was from Google, they have 3 divisions or something. Whatever. 

He proceeded to review what appeared to be my places page, it was just a script, was fairly well done. 

Then came the part about showing up on page 1 for some keywords. That he could get me listed on page 1 for 4 keywords. I asked how he would do that, he said for $149 he could do it. I asked if it was organic, ppc, places ect. Caught him off guard a little, but he recovered and said it was a mix of places an organic. 

Just in case it was the big G verifying my places page I didnt blast him. After I declined he politely gave me his number and extension. Was a nice gentlemen at least. 

His company comes up as branza dot com. they have a facebook page as well. They also have a craigslist ad: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/csr/3649922799.html

I posted this as a number so it will show up in a search.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

These days, _*EVERYONE*_ 'works for Google'.

Personally, if I could copy all the numbers in my Blocker app and paste 'em here, I'd do that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

JBM said:


> I answered the phone when the machine said it was google, press 1. Sure why not. The person said his name was "Jamie" and was from Google. I asked him 3 times, yes he said he was from Google, they have 3 divisions or something. Whatever.
> 
> He proceeded to review what appeared to be my places page, it was just a script, was fairly well done.
> 
> ...


I happened to answer one just like that last week JBM. I'm not sure of the number. 



480sparky said:


> These days, _*EVERYONE*_ 'works for Google'.
> 
> Personally, if I could copy all the numbers in my Blocker app and paste 'em here, I'd do that in a heartbeat.


I need one of those Blolcker apps. :thumbsup:


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

I get 5 or 6 calls a day from people promising me front page or some kind of marketing BS. And the latest was a company that would track down any delinquent accounts I may have and do it all in 10 days lol


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I happened to answer one just like that last week JBM. I'm not sure of the number.
> 
> 
> I need one of those Blolcker apps. :thumbsup:


blocker apps have one drawback they could potentially block a customer. One trick they use is to assign a number that appears to be a local number on your caller ID it is a numbr that is not in service you then blocker app that number then when that number gets assigned to a real person it would be blocked on your phone.Most of these phone banks rotate their number quite often resulting in lots of blocked numbers but not effectivly stopping thbe calls.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

Seems google has people reveiwing places sites but i think its a conflict of interest if that reviewer happens to sell seo 
I got a simialar call last summer and i did blast the crap out of the guy 2 days later my places site disapeared and I was on page 1 for my local search (just for places) 
It took a few months to get back on ,It is a bunch of b/s they said i was listing my adress instead of a service area but just about everyone in my area that was still on places had the same setup i did . 
You did the right thing not losing it with them just in case they did have thier finger on the delete button :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

iggy said:


> blocker apps have one drawback they could potentially block a customer....... but not effectivly stopping thbe calls.


I put whatever numbers I want into the app.... Not just punch numbers in all nilly-willy.

If I get an out-of-state call, I let it go to VM. If its a customer, they'll leave a message.

Telespammers will leave a recorded pitch.... Automatic inclusion to my list.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

A-1 INTERIORS said:


> Seems google has people reveiwing places sites but i think its a conflict of interest if that reviewer happens to sell seo
> :


I would agree, but the number he gave me came right up as this company. It was NOT google. He couldnt even give me any insight into what he would do to get my KWs on the front page, he just said pay the $149, pathetic rip off.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Branza-inc has 3 rip off reports also. The rip off reports for Branza-inc are found here:

http://www.ripoffreport.com/Search/branza.aspx


 Branza Ripoff Report

Branza Ripoff Report

Branza Ripoff Report


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Remember Ohio home DR experience with google....:blink::whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

kevjob said:


> Remember Ohio home DR experience with google....:blink::whistling


My thoughts exactly


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Could you please put the heading for this in brackets or parenthesis or something like that.
I have Skype and with just the number showing my Skype wants to call the number before letting me into the thread.

Thanks.

Andy.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Well ya, I was very nice to the man just in case


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Andy call them and say you are from Google!


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Dosnt matter who it is google yellowpages whatever I tell them the truth. "I have more work than I can handle, thank you for the call"


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I put whatever numbers I want into the app.... Not just punch numbers in all nilly-willy.
> 
> If I get an out-of-state call, I let it go to VM. If its a customer, they'll leave a message.
> 
> Telespammers will leave a recorded pitch.... Automatic inclusion to my list.


You really let calls go to voice mail? That is not the smartest thing to do when daling with a potential new customer . Even if the customer does leave a message you have dug a hole you then have to crawl out of. I love competitors who dont answer their phone it makes my job so much easier.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

iggy said:


> You really let calls go to voice mail? That is not the smartest thing to do when daling with a potential new customer . Even if the customer does leave a message you have dug a hole you then have to crawl out of. I love competitors who dont answer their phone it makes my job so much easier.


I apologize if my system doesn't fit into your ideal world. It works for me, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

iggy said:


> I love competitors who dont answer their phone it makes my job so much easier.


That seems to be a recurring statement with you. I love to hear your infinite wisdom o' wise one.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Geez, if I lost a customer every time I didn't answer the phone I would have been out of business a long time ago. I rarely answer the phone if its a number I don't recognize, if I do I then have to go to the truck, get my notebook, talk for 10 minutes, write down information, set up appointment...etc. OR, let it go to voice mail, listen to the message at the end of the day, already have my schedule out in front of me, call them back and then set up the appointment when it doesn't interfere in my work.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

iggy said:


> You really let calls go to voice mail? That is not the smartest thing to do when daling with a potential new customer . Even if the customer does leave a message you have dug a hole you then have to crawl out of. I love competitors who dont answer their phone it makes my job so much easier.


I always let it go to voice mail. And I'm very busy. If someone has a problem a simple "i try not to be on my phone when I'm working for anyone including you" does the trick. If they would rather pay someone to talk on their phone they can go ahead.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I apologize if my system doesn't fit into your ideal world. It works for me, and that's all that matters.


ignorance can be overcome if you can get past arrogance.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

iggy said:


> ignorance can be overcome if you can get past arrogance.


Best take your own advice, pal. Arrogant, and some other words come to mind when I see your call sign


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

Jaws said:


> Best take your own advice, pal. Arrogant, and some other words come to mind when I see your avatar.


a fake fish comes to mind when I see yours.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

iggy said:


> a fake fish comes to mind when I see yours.


:laughing:

Btw, I meant to say your call sign. I dont have an issue with your avatar. 

Just saying your previous post is the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Kent Whitten said:


> That seems to be a recurring statement with you. I love to hear your infinite wisdom o' wise one.


He only doles out advice if he can insult or belittle you first.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

480sparky said:


> He only doles out advice if he can insult or belittle you first.


so you insult and belittle me so you can accuse me of insulting and belittleing others? 

interesting how that works, Im not sure where i insulted or belittled you or anyone for that matter.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

Jaws said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Btw, I meant to say your call sign. I dont have an issue with your avatar.
> 
> Just saying your previous post is the pot calling the kettle black.


you dont like Iggy Azalea? dont shoot the messanger if you dont like the message.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

iggy said:


> so you insult and belittle me so you can accuse me of insulting and belittleing others?
> 
> interesting how that works, Im not sure where i insulted or belittled you or anyone for that matter.


How can I insult you or belittle you by simply telling the truth? :blink:

Your arrogance prevents you from seeing the obvious.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

480sparky said:


> How can I insult you or belittle you by simply telling the truth? :blink:
> 
> Your arrogance prevents you from seeing the obvious.


]How can I insult you or belittle you by simply telling the truth? :blink:

Your arrogance prevents you from seeing the obvious


]How can I insult you or belittle you by simply telling the truth? :blink:

Your arrogance prevents you from seeing the obvious

]How can I insult you or belittle you by simply telling the truth? :blink:

Your arrogance prevents you from seeing the obvious

]How can I insult you or belittle you by simply telling the truth? :blink:

Your arrogance prevents you from seeing the obvious

]How can I insult you or belittle you by simply telling the truth? :blink:

Your arrogance prevents you from seeing the obvious:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Any takers on predictions?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Kent Whitten said:


> Any takers on predictions?


That this thread will go south real fast?


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Kent Whitten said:


> Any takers on predictions?


Ummmmm, I'm gonna say....:shutup:

Iggy, the guys with green names are mods, can't hurt to play nice with them:whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

He doesnt have to play nice with me. 

As long as the posts are civil and without a bunch of malice toward a member, I am ok with it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

iggy said:


> you dont like Iggy Azalea? dont shoot the messanger if you dont like the message.


I dont care for hip hop and know little to nothing about her.

Your call sign is becoming synonymous to me with another genius who thinks his way is the only way. That is arrogance in my book, and what I meant in my previous post.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Jaws said:


> He doesnt have to play nice with me.
> 
> As long as the posts are civil and without a bunch of malice toward a member, I am ok with it.


This isn't the first time though


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank god for google or I still wouldn't know who Iggy Azalea is


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

iggy said:


> You really let calls go to voice mail? That is not the smartest thing to do when daling with a potential new customer . Even if the customer does leave a message you have dug a hole you then have to crawl out of. I love competitors who dont answer their phone it makes my job so much easier.


How have you "dug a hole you have to crawl out off" im not understanding this. I have calls goto voicemail a lot because i always leave my phone connected to the radio. If they want my services they will leave a message and if they don't then they wont. They are always impressed when i call them back because they say every other contractor that they left a voicemail with didn't call back. 

Plus im not getting why me not answering my phone makes your job so much easier? Care to explain how this works also. My life gets no easier or harder if you spend all day on your phone or turn your phone off :blink:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> Thank god for google or I still wouldn't know who Iggy Azalea is


I had heard her name a few times because I live near Austin, she isnt any Waylon


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

2 electricians callin the other arrogant? I do believe I have just about seen everything


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

iggy said:


> so you insult and belittle me so you can accuse me of insulting and belittleing others?
> 
> interesting how that works, Im not sure where i insulted or belittled you or anyone for that matter.


What I am about to say comes from someone who has butted heads with Sparky on more than one occasion and think that he can come off as a bit of a know it all. However, I haven't seen that in this instance at all.

Telling someone what will and will not work for him is foolish, arrogant for sure, and actually puts you in a hole. At this point you can never let a phone call go to VM for any reason. Heck just having it setup on your phone makes you inconsistent at best.


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

Y'all make me laugh out loud. So testy with each other


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

we amuse you?..you think were a bunch of clowns?


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I am sure he is talking about everyone but me:whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> we amuse you?..you think were a bunch of clowns?


You crack me up, Tom :laughing:


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What I am about to say comes from someone who has butted heads with Sparky on more than one occasion and think that he can come off as a bit of a know it all. However, I haven't seen that in this instance at all.
> 
> Telling someone what will and will not work for him is foolish, arrogant for sure, and actually puts you in a hole. At this point you can never let a phone call go to VM for any reason. Heck just having it setup on your phone makes you inconsistent at best.



w have a live operator 24/7 with no voice mail. Now if you choose to let calls go to voice mail that is fine and dandy but I stand by my statement that it puts you in a hole have to climb out of. The most hated thing by most consumers is the call center ,press 1 for this press 2 for that next line for unhappy customers is the voicemail. The most prefered answer is th live person. Read anything dealing with customer service and this is what you will find so its not just my thinking. 

You dont have to ever answer a call and can let every one go to vouice mail but you will probably lose a customer or two . You can also not bath , drive a rusted out smoking pickup, have business cards drawn in crayon on the back of a napkin, spit tobbaqcco juice on your customers drive way. Now I dont recommnd any of these nor are they a smart thing to do so if that makes me arrogant and a know it all so be it.

When I am needing someone and I get a voice mail the odds are about 50-50 that I will leave a message or just go to the next number. And from a business standpoint I have been told more than once that I was th first to actually answer the phone.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

iggy said:


> w have a live operator 24/7 with no voice mail. Now if you choose to let calls go to voice mail that is fine and dandy but I stand by my statement that it puts you in a hole have to climb out of. The most hated thing by most consumers is the call center ,press 1 for this press 2 for that next line for unhappy customers is the voicemail. The most prefered answer is th live person. Read anything dealing with customer service and this is what you will find so its not just my thinking.
> 
> You dont have to ever answer a call and can let every one go to vouice mail but you will probably lose a customer or two . You can also not bath , drive a rusted out smoking pickup, have business cards drawn in crayon on the back of a napkin, spit tobbaqcco juice on your customers drive way. Now I dont recommnd any of these nor are they a smart thing to do so if that makes me arrogant and a know it all so be it.
> 
> When I am needing someone and I get a voice mail the odds are about 50-50 that I will leave a message or just go to the next number. And from a business standpoint I have been told more than once that I was th first to actually answer the phone.


Clearly your business don't run on recommendations. The only people that call me are people who want to use me to do their work and if they get through to a voice mail its extremely unlikely they would have called another contractor, got him over to the job, done a proposal and got it back to the customer before i called them back 2 mins later. Like some have said because it don't work for you it don't mean it don't for others.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

iggy said:


> You really let calls go to voice mail? That is not the smartest thing to do when daling with a potential new customer . Even if the customer does leave a message you have dug a hole you then have to crawl out of. I love competitors who dont answer their phone it makes my job so much easier.


I don't answer calls I don't know....if u have nothing better to do than answer the phone every time it rings how do you afford groceries


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

kevjob said:


> Remember Ohio home DR experience with google....:blink::whistling


Please post a link


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

iggy said:


> w have a live operator 24/7 with no voice mail. Now if you choose to let calls go to voice mail that is fine and dandy but I stand by my statement that it puts you in a hole have to climb out of. The most hated thing by most consumers is the call center ,press 1 for this press 2 for that next line for unhappy customers is the voicemail. The most prefered answer is th live person. Read anything dealing with customer service and this is what you will find so its not just my thinking.
> 
> You dont have to ever answer a call and can let every one go to vouice mail but you will probably lose a customer or two . You can also not bath , drive a rusted out smoking pickup, have business cards drawn in crayon on the back of a napkin, spit tobbaqcco juice on your customers drive way. Now I dont recommnd any of these nor are they a smart thing to do so if that makes me arrogant and a know it all so be it.
> 
> When I am needing someone and I get a voice mail the odds are about 50-50 that I will leave a message or just go to the next number. And from a business standpoint I have been told more than once that I was th first to actually answer the phone.


...sorry i missed your call I was on a 40' ladder and unable to take your call, you are interested in an addition according to you're message correct.


Hole claimed out of


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I hate a live answering service that's asks me scripted questions about a business they know nothing about, or a secretary transferring my call to only leave a voicemail anyway. Let me leave my message, and then everything is cool if you call me back.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i think you mean ''whole claimed out of'':no:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Please post a link


I resolved my issue and learned a crap ton about the google tos.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

"Sorry I couldn't answer your call earlier, I was with another valued customer. Now I'm going to give you the same careful attention that I was giving them."


Hole magically turned into mountain.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I don't answer calls I don't know....if u have nothing better to do than answer the phone every time it rings how do you afford groceries


Even before I had office staff and an after hours answering service I answerd my phone. Thats is how I put groceries on the table.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Clearly your business don't run on recommendations. The only people that call me are people who want to use me to do their work and if they get through to a voice mail its extremely unlikely they would have called another contractor, got him over to the job, done a proposal and got it back to the customer before i called them back 2 mins later. Like some have said because it don't work for you it don't mean it don't for others.


. I want every customer I can get referal,website,radio add,door hanger,flyer,newspaper add,saw the truck at th neighbors house even the yellow pages.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

It doesn't matter 2 craps how YOU feel about voicemails... It has everything to do with how the CUSTOMER feels about voicemails. Trust me on this one if they've left 3 or 4 voicemails today and you answer the phone then you WILL have a leg up over the others, I'm not saying that you'll never win the project but when someone makes a personal connection right away it makes a difference. 

Food for thought, when was the last time you called best buy or home depot and left a Voicemail? Yea i know they have prompt systems but if they didn't and they were "screening calls" would you leave a message? 

Do you want to look like a business or just a guy? Businesses answer the phone when possible, guys don't know how to interact with people so they screen the calls. 

Want to know how i deal with the phone? I try to answer as much as possible during business hours, if I'm doing something I'll answer, if i need to write stuff down I'll small talk about the project till i can write stuff down. It's not hard to be professional in all that you do and it well set you apart. 
99%	of the time that a current customer calls I answer it the same as I do numbers I don't know "Colorado Deck and Framing, this is Robert". I don't say "Hey Jim".


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

480sparky said:


> "Sorry I couldn't answer your call earlier, I was with another valued customer. Now I'm going to give you the same careful attention that I was giving them."
> 
> 
> Hole magically turned into mountain.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I didn't look... But i hope the people letting vm answer all unknown calls are not the same people who thought i was an idiot for having business hours and ignoring my phone if it's not business hours


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

I am a small contractor...I can not afford an office staff to answer the phone.

An electrician that answers his voicemails ten minutes later more than likely has the ability to service your needs properly just as well as anyone else.

Not saying you should do this but to me that says more than likely I'm dealing personally with the owner or a small business which I prefer.

Wrong or right either one works.............:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> I didn't look... But i hope the people letting vm answer all unknown calls are not the same people who thought i was an idiot for having business hours and ignoring my phone if it's not business hours


i have other reasons i thought you were:whistling


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I love how these simple threads get trashed and way off topic. As far as google, I have a physical address for my shop in a commercially zoned industrial park. Google finds me. I had my places page verified. I don't hide my address, but I also checked that I perform work at the clients house. Google did call me to verify, but they didn't try to sell me anything. 

As far as phone calls and voicemail, I am a small company. I don't employ any staff. If I am in the middle of something or talking to another client, the phone is gonna send any calls to voicemail. What works for others, doesn't work for all!


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

wazez said:


> I am a small contractor...I can not afford an office staff to answer the phone.
> 
> An electrician that answers his voicemails ten minutes later more than likely has the ability to service your needs properly just as well as anyone else.
> 
> ...


If it is a service call then ten minutes is nine to long if it is someone just going through the phone book looking for free estimates then it is probably not as important.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Hmmmm.... 866 area code. I SERIOUSLY DOUBT this is someone calling me wanting electrical work done.

Voicemail!


If they didn't leave a message, no loss. If they did, I'll delete it next time I check in. Either way, no loss.

Fact of life: 99.99% of out-of-state calls are spammers, scammers and telemarketers. I have no time for them. I don't want to waste any effort telling them to Go To Hell.

If you want to hire a staff to waste their time answering those calls, go right ahead. _That's how you want to run your business_. No skin off my nose how you run your business. I'm not telling you in any way, shape or form that it's wrong.

Me....... I'd rather spend time with existing customers than waste time in hopes that 0.01% of out-of-state calls MIGHT be a customer. Existing customers don't need a sales pitch. They refer their family, their friends, their neighbors, and their coworkers to me.

My time is better spent _keeping_ customers than hoping that unknown or out-of-state call _might_ be a new one. If I Google the number and find out it IS a telemarketer, I put that number in my Blacklist and I never have to deal with them ever ever ever again.

That's how *I* put groceries on the table.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

iggy said:


> w have a live operator 24/7 with no voice mail. Now if you choose to let calls go to voice mail that is fine and dandy but I stand by my statement that it puts you in a hole have to climb out of. The most hated thing by most consumers is the call center ,press 1 for this press 2 for that next line for unhappy customers is the voicemail. The most prefered answer is th live person. Read anything dealing with customer service and this is what you will find so its not just my thinking.
> 
> You dont have to ever answer a call and can let every one go to vouice mail but you will probably lose a customer or two . You can also not bath , drive a rusted out smoking pickup, have business cards drawn in crayon on the back of a napkin, spit tobbaqcco juice on your customers drive way. Now I dont recommnd any of these nor are they a smart thing to do so if that makes me arrogant and a know it all so be it.
> 
> When I am needing someone and I get a voice mail the odds are about 50-50 that I will leave a message or just go to the next number. And from a business standpoint I have been told more than once that I was th first to actually answer the phone.


Do you have a mobile phone?

Does it have VM?

Is it setup?

Does anyone EVER leave you a message?


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

the lenths some people go to resist change and to create elaborate senarios to justify their desire to not explore alternatives is amayzing. W have a trackable conversion rate of 91%Only 3% of our calls are telamarketing . 2% are hang ups 1% turn downs and 3% non conversion. The small number of telemarketing calls recieved are not that big of a drain on our time resourcs.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I've sold a lot of projects to out of state numbers, many people don't want to change their number, one was a commercial pilot and his number was from where he was based out of, even though he lived here he was based in Chicago. 

I don't care what others do but if you want to be treated like a business then act like one.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Do you have a mobile phone?
> 
> Does it have VM?
> 
> ...


yes I have an iphone with vm but it is rare that I get vm never from a customr most of the time the office sends text our after hours service sends email letting me know what calls have came in for the after hours service techs. We have face time so we can talk to th tech in the field.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> I've sold a lot of projects to out of state numbers, many people don't want to change their number, one was a commercial pilot and his number was from where he was based out of, even though he lived here he was based in Chicago.
> 
> I don't care what others do but if you want to be treated like a business then act like one.


That's just silly. If I let a call go to VM it is for good reason. I may be holding up a wall while it is being secured, or elbow deep in troweling out a shower pan. I doubt that my current paying customer would think that I was acting like a business if I dropped their project to answer every call.

I have never lost a customer over VM. What happens if you are on a call and another comes in?


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

RobertCDF said:


> I've sold a lot of projects to out of state numbers, many people don't want to change their number, one was a commercial pilot and his number was from where he was based out of, even though he lived here he was based in Chicago.
> 
> I don't care what others do but if you want to be treated like a business then act like one.


One of the best calls was an out of state light supplier who needed all the light fixtures in a new Menards store repaired with new ballasts . He said he called two othr numbrs but got voice mail I quoted a per fixture price and we closed the deal.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> I love how these simple threads get trashed and way off topic. As far as google, I have a physical address for my shop in a commercially zoned industrial park. Google finds me. I had my places page verified. I don't hide my address, but I also checked that I perform work at the clients house. Google did call me to verify, but they didn't try to sell me anything.
> 
> As far as phone calls and voicemail, I am a small company. I don't employ any staff. If I am in the middle of something or talking to another client, the phone is gonna send any calls to voicemail. What works for others, doesn't work for all!


According to Robert you need to start acting like a business.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I got 23 voicemails Friday, 11 yesterday and 4 today. If I answer my phone every time it rings I would never work. Week days I usually get 20-30 vm and that doesn't count the 10-20 calls I do answer. Your system is not new. Voicemail is newer than answering companies. They invented vm so you didn't have to pay a company to take a message. But if it work for you that's all that matters. Vm work just fine for me. I met a guy today at lunch who left me a vm Friday, now I'm building him a house.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That's just silly. If I let a call go to VM it is for good reason. I may be holding up a wall while it is being secured, or elbow deep in troweling out a shower pan. I doubt that my current paying customer would think that I was acting like a business if I dropped their project to answer every call.
> 
> I have never lost a customer over VM. What happens if you are on a call and another comes in?


I had an auto answer bluetooth device. 

How do you know you never lost a customer?


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

```

```



jlsconstruction said:


> I got 23 voicemails Friday, 11 yesterday and 4 today. If I answer my phone every time it rings I would never work. Week days I usually get 20-30 vm and that doesn't count the 10-20 calls I do answer. Your system is not new. Voicemail is newer than answering companies. They invented vm so you didn't have to pay a company to take a message. But if it work for you that's all that matters. Vm work just fine for me. I met a guy today at lunch who left me a vm Friday, now I'm building him a house.


first liar doesn't stand a chance around here


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Liar?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

iggy said:


> the lenths some people go to resist change and to create elaborate senarios to justify their desire to not explore alternatives is amayzing. W have a trackable conversion rate of 91%Only 3% of our calls are telamarketing . 2% are hang ups 1% turn downs and 3% non conversion. The small number of telemarketing calls recieved are not that big of a drain on our time resourcs.



What percentage of your *out-of-state calls *are telemarketers? :whistling

Have you ever considered the possibility that maybe we HAVE tried 'your way' and it has failed miserably, so we_ actually 'embraced change'...... and explored alternatives until we found one that worked for us?_


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Liar?


Yeeep, I think he called you a liar.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Not 2 hrs ago I let a call go to VM from Alaska. The kids were screaming, nothing to write with, it's better to let it go to voicemail and call back when i can be in the quite and ready to take notes. The guys wants us to build him a house in a month when he moves here, it's a referral though, so he was just happy that I returned his call on a Sunday.

Different strokes, for different folks.:thumbsup:


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> we amuse you?..
> YES
> 
> you think were a bunch of clowns?


NO

But I do think its a little clown-ish how far the pissing match can go with you guys. I happen to be a "girl" who developed a great love for men who are good at what they do but expressed themselves badly, starting with my dad who started teaching his only daughter how to use tools at a pretty young age. He showed me how to be proud of what you can do with your hands and try not get so stressed out that you end up kicking down with your feet what you just built with your hands. Literally and figuratively. 

I know from reading that there is a lot of you guys that are fierce with your work and that makes me love y'all. But I see that this internet/forums/anonymity has you guys using this awesome forum for insults and trash talk instead of good stuff like it oughta be. I suppose its easy to misunderstand things that are written down with no context but you guys make me feel like I'm home reading about all the things that you face, just like me. Helps me a lot. I just think that's funny, ironic style. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

iggy said:


> I had an auto answer bluetooth device.
> 
> How do you know you never lost a customer?


Didn't say that I never lost a customer now did I. What I said was I never lost a customer due to VM. And how do I know that. I returned the call and know the outcome of all of them. Never have I lost one due to VM.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

480sparky said:


> What percentage of your *out-of-state calls *are telemarketers? :whistling
> 
> Have you ever considered the possibility that maybe we HAVE tried 'your way' and it has failed miserably, so we_ actually 'embraced change'...... and explored alternatives until we found one that worked for us?_


it is hard to track which aer out of state because many use ghost numbers some are even local not in service numbers. But we do service many clients who own second and third homes in our market. 

Well to start it is not "my way" and if you failed miserable it was probably not the system but the execution. 

If it means that much to you , you win and are absolutly right.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joegreen (Feb 18, 2013)

Lmao! I should have gone through the seven pages to see what's happening. Lol


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> i was just doin my Tommy from Goodfellas impersonation...acting is my first love:euro:


Sorry Tom, maybe I was a little testy too


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Dayum.... don't stop by for a few days and we've got a regular slugfest over whether or not it's proper to always answer the phone.

Geesh.... I haven't got a clue if I always answer the phone or not. I always think I do, but damned if there isn't a VM on there every now and then. I must be getting :wheelchair:

He**, I can remember the very first fax machines. They had thermal paper. I once received a bunch of faxes and set them too close to the radiator and *POOF* they were gone.

Then there were answering machines with teeny-tiny little cassette tapes to record messages. Dr. Hook even had a best selling song about them.... funny as heck and a catchy tune to boot.

Now, everyone wants to email everything. They don't want to be bothered with even a phone call. So the email "inbox" has taken over for the VM.

He**, all this change.... I don't know WHERE I'm at. :blink: I think I'm gonna go have a :drink:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> i was just doin my Tommy from Goodfellas impersonation...acting is my first love:euro:


Go get your shine box, Struble.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Its on the house Billy...


----------



## Calgaryfence (Feb 28, 2011)

pinturachica said:


> Sorry Tom, maybe I was a little testy too


No you were right in the first place, this forum is afflicted with cancer. There are a bunch of "members" who consistently post more garbage and arguments than actual "discussion".

I find the biggest offenders are the people with several thousand posts. According to join date and post count some people on here are making upwards of 10 posts per DAY. They are barely even contractors and more like forums trolls.

They should put all the "lifers" in one area of the forum and regular members can have proper discussions in the regular forums.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Calgaryfence said:


> No you were right in the first place, this forum is afflicted with cancer. There are a bunch of "members" who consistently post more garbage and arguments than actual "discussion".
> 
> I find the biggest offenders are the people with several thousand posts. According to join date and post count some people on here are making upwards of 10 posts per DAY. They are barely even contractors and more like forums trolls.
> 
> They should put all the "lifers" in one area of the forum and regular members can have proper discussions in the regular forums.


I would contest that you sir have added very little to any conversation and perhaps you should participate or keep your outrageous comments to yourself.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Calgaryfence said:


> No you were right in the first place, this forum is afflicted with cancer. There are a bunch of "members" who consistently post more garbage and arguments than actual "discussion".
> 
> I find the biggest offenders are the people with several thousand posts. According to join date and post count some people on here are making upwards of 10 posts per DAY. They are barely even contractors and more like forums trolls.
> 
> They should put all the "lifers" in one area of the forum and regular members can have proper discussions in the regular forums.


I was going to pass on responding to you, but I feel your perception is incorrect. If this place was full of cancer, then why would so many join? There is a ton of useful posts everyday by tons of "lifers" that enjoy this place. We all enjoy a little banter from time to time, but that's no different than if you plunked a bunch of contractors in a room together. 

As far as post counts, I personally post at random times through the day on my CT app on my phone. If I choose to do so while I am taking my lunch break, so be it. 

I was always told you get out of life what you put into it, and it would appear you have not put much into CT....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Calgaryfence said:


> No you were right in the first place, this forum is afflicted with cancer. There are a bunch of "members" who consistently post more garbage and arguments than actual "discussion".
> 
> I find the biggest offenders are the people with several thousand posts. According to join date and post count some people on here are making upwards of 10 posts per DAY. They are barely even contractors and more like forums trolls.
> 
> They should put all the "lifers" in one area of the forum and regular members can have proper discussions in the regular forums.


You can have your own opinion if you'd like. But calling members cancer is something you might want to think about. Especially for someone as new to the forum as you are.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Calgaryfence said:


> No you were right in the first place, this forum is afflicted with cancer. There are a bunch of "members" who consistently post more garbage and arguments than actual "discussion".
> 
> I find the biggest offenders are the people with several thousand posts. According to join date and post count some people on here are making upwards of 10 posts per DAY. They are barely even contractors and more like forums trolls.
> 
> They should put all the "lifers" in one area of the forum and regular members can have proper discussions in the regular forums.


And just who the **** are you and what have you contributed?

We are construction pros here...common sense will tell you its gonna be like a job sight around here.

We "chosen ones" have all taken our own lumps on CT, and I'll tell you that it was worth it with the friends I have made here...guys i have never met in person have given me their phone numbers and helped me through some tough times, not to mention shown me things that have improved my work.

If you don't like it beat it...
but I think you will find If you stick around you will find this a valuable source of information and resources.

If you'd like to see some of the lumps I took, search "need siding contractor advice in a bad way", you'll see several pages of me getting beat up and I should have been in hindsight.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

....

Never talk of fight club....


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Never talk of fight club....


Fixed,


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I had something happen on Friday that I feel lends well to this conversation. I live in Colorado (probably easy to tell) I got a call from a FL number, answered it, the wife of someone I talked to 3-4 months ago calling to finalize specs and sign a contract. She said our professionalism, response, and attention to detail as the reason for choosing us (BTW we were the highest bid). Would I have gotten the project if I always ignored their calls? Maybe they would have left a message, maybe not. But the $16,000+ contract that we'll sign later this week says that I'm glad I answered the call. 

Take it however you like, I'll collect the deposit check.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> I had something happen on Friday that I feel lends well to this conversation. I live in Colorado (probably easy to tell) I got a call from a FL number, answered it, the wife of someone I talked to 3-4 months ago calling to finalize specs and sign a contract. She said our professionalism, response, and attention to detail as the reason for choosing us (BTW we were the highest bid). Would I have gotten the project if I always ignored their calls? Maybe they would have left a message, maybe not. But the $16,000+ contract that we'll sign later this week says that I'm glad I answered the call.
> 
> Take it however you like, I'll collect the deposit check.


So you are saying they called with a local # then out of the blue called from Florida to award you the job and you just so happened to answer it? Just asking, once you recognize a number of course you answer it if possible.

When I get Florida calls, its renovation experts wanting $208 a month for 6 leads.

For the newbs....that is not arguing though being text I can see how it can be construed that way but its simply a question.

Congrats Robert always nice to land a quality minded HO


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

With all the Snowbirds and transplants here with their cell phones I have to answer all calls.

And it appears I missed some mudslinging. :whistling


----------



## Calgaryfence (Feb 28, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> I was going to pass on responding to you, but I feel your perception is incorrect. If this place was full of cancer, then why would so many join? There is a ton of useful posts everyday by tons of "lifers" that enjoy this place. We all enjoy a little banter from time to time, but that's no different than if you plunked a bunch of contractors in a room together.
> 
> As far as post counts, I personally post at random times through the day on my CT app on my phone. If I choose to do so while I am taking my lunch break, so be it.
> 
> I was always told you get out of life what you put into it, and it would appear you have not put much into CT....


My perception is not incorrect, after all it's my perception. It may not be REALITY but it's certainly my perception. I can also guarantee you that many other people share my perception.

You have no idea how many contractors DON'T become members here because they would never participate in such childish arguments, and getting to any of the useful information requires "wading" through said garbage arguments.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Calgaryfence said:


> My perception is not incorrect, after all it's my perception. .........


Yet you seem to disallow others this if you disagree with them. Someone else expresses THEIR perception and you call them a cancer.


----------



## Calgaryfence (Feb 28, 2011)

Leo G said:


> You can have your own opinion if you'd like. But calling members cancer is something you might want to think about. Especially for someone as new to the forum as you are.


I am not new to the forum, I don't know what you are talking about.

My post count may be low, but you cannot tell how many posts I have read, or how many times I have checked out the forum over the years before actually making an account.

I've seen this going on for years and you moderators basically allow it. Instead of shutting down off topic threads they can go for PAGES and often a moderator will even REPLY way off topic in the said post.

There are a couple specific members that are "angry" types, cough steve cough and others like him, - they will post on almost any subject just to argue or make a point. They make people feel uncomfortable as often as possible.

And I'm not just talking about the poor soul they decide to berate that day I am also talking about the general reader of the thread that feels akward proceeding through pages of arguing only to see if there is any useful gems of information to be gleaned from the rubble.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Calgaryfence said:


> My perception is not incorrect, after all it's my perception. It may not be REALITY but it's certainly my perception. I can also guarantee you that many other people share my perception.
> 
> You have no idea how many contractors DON'T become members here because they would never participate in such childish arguments, and getting to any of the useful information requires "wading" through said garbage arguments.


So you call people out for having childish arguments and you set out by arguing that someone cannot have an incorrect perception. Pot calling the kettle, wouldn't you say? I mean this whole thread is based on a childish rant that includes name calling. The hypocrisy is unbelievable, but I guess when you stand on the pedestal you built you can see the world any way that you want. (That would be your perception), and BTW it can be incorrect.

Perception is just the result of perceiving. It means that what your senses input you interpret and draw conclusions based on that input. We can all agree that our senses can lie to us. We can also all agree that the "interpretation" is based on our own minds in which we have filters. These filters are built based on many personal, non objective, very subjective, historical experiences. From this we can conclude that when our personal subjective perception does not actually jive with reality, our perception is incorrect. In other words, what I think is happening is not. What I am basing my opinions on is more personal than logical.


----------



## Calgaryfence (Feb 28, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So you call people out for having childish arguments and you set out by arguing that someone cannot have an incorrect perception. Pot calling the kettle, wouldn't you say? I mean this whole thread is based on a childish rant that includes name calling. The hypocrisy is unbelievable, but I guess when you stand on the pedestal you built you can see the world any way that you want. (That would be your perception), and BTW it can be incorrect.
> 
> Perception is just the result of perceiving. It means that what your senses input you interpret and draw conclusions based on that input. We can all agree that our senses can lie to us. We can also all agree that the "interpretation" is based on our own minds in which we have filters. These filters are built based on many personal, non objective, very subjective, historical experiences. From this we can conclude that when our personal subjective perception does not actually jive with reality, our perception is incorrect. In other words, what I think is happening is not. What I am basing my opinions on is more personal than logical.


This is an example of the "cancer". You cannot simply leave it alone, you must poke into the coals and see if there's any more fire left.

This whole thread is based on a childish rant that includes name calling?

No, see that's your perception interfering with reality. The truth is the thread is based on getting a phone call from a solicitor, and then turned in the direction of if you should answer your phone or let it go to voicemail.


----------

